# Sump



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

OK - what exactly is needed to run a sump ? I know a 10g or 15g tank is a good start with. What other equipment is needed to run a sump ?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Equipment needed (but not limited to).....
Overflow (draws water from main tank to sump/refugium)
Sump
Return pump (pumps water back into main tank)
Plumbing for water to travel (many people use pvc)

Your return pump should pump the same amount of water back into the tank as the overflow siphons out. Ball valves can be used to adjust return pump gph or even overflow gph.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well an overflow box would be nice and some pvc or flex tubing. Not much else though except baffles if you want to put your skimmer in there.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

baffles, and a tank. the return pump cant be rated for the max that the overflow can take. if the pump pushes to much, the over flow cant handle it.


----------

